# Color Line-Cut Puzzle Pictures



## Carter Johnson (29 Jan 2007)

Here are two of my puzzles that are made from pictures that are nearly perfect for my style of freehand color-line cutting. Both are around 330 pieces, took about six hours total each to cut and measure a little over a square foot. The pictures are taken from calendars.

The photos of the backs of the puzzles have been flipped horizontally so the pieces line up with the front photos.

First, here's "Teacher Tribute", which I just finished. This one is pretty easy to assemble. I'd rate it only a 2 or so on a 1 to 10 difficulty. Great fun for a family.












"Renoir" is an older one, and a good deal more difficult. Lots of images imbedded within it. Phun to cut.....











As always I welcome questions and comments...........Carter


----------



## PowerTool (29 Jan 2007)

Fantastic work,Carter - love being able to see the pictures of the back,to help understand the amount of work you must put into them.

Andrew


----------



## Gill (29 Jan 2007)

The works of a master.

Gill


----------



## chrispuzzle (29 Jan 2007)

Brilliant puzzles and the pieces are so *small* - less than half a square inch on average! Cutting the colour line so securely and then making the sharp turns for the knobs, over and over again, at that fine scale, is awesome.

Chris


----------



## StevieB (30 Jan 2007)

One day, if I am very lucky and practice extremely hard, I will be nearly as good as you Carter. :wink: Very impressive - as always!

Steve.


----------



## Greenfield Bob (30 Jan 2007)

Great puzzles Carter.
How many have you cut so far this year?

Bob


----------



## Carter Johnson (30 Jan 2007)

Bob, I cut an average of 3.5 full-size puzzles per month, around 40 in a year (4 in 1/07). I have over 350 in my basement, which caused me to call my insurance agent a couple years ago to make sure I was covered. I found a way to establish value through my association with puzzle cutters who sell their wares....and realized I have perhaps $100,000 worth ($1 = .52 pounds) downstairs.....Phun.....Carter


----------

